

Ask HN: What are the most useful chrome's flags tunable items? - hucxsz

In other words, which flags item you tuned,and for what ? Have any recommend for tuning chrome ?
======
hucxsz
I want share my tuned list :

"Disable DirectWrite" \--> disable ---> for MacType

"Enable tab audio muting UI control" \--> enable --> for easy to aute

"Minimum SSL/TLS version supported" \-- > TLS 1.0 --> for security ......

